# TM SoPharama Clen



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

OK so on day 4 of TM SoPharma clen. First time usage

First 2 days 20mcg, then 2 days at 40mcg, zero effects whatsoever, not even a 1 increase in RPR, no jitters, no shakes, nothing.

Think I should up it to 60 tomorrow (day 5) or keep at 40 for the time being? shouldn't I be feeling something by now or too soon to say?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

60mcg now few hours ago this morning (in Asia)

Still nothing ...

Anyone else use this brand?


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

JohhnyC said:


> 60mcg now few hours ago this morning (in Asia)
> 
> Still nothing ...
> 
> Anyone else use this brand?


 Try 120 tomorrow if no shaking hands its a crap

Didnt use clen for a while but remember 80mcg definitely gave me shakes and after 160mcg was like epileptic


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

On 80mcg and maybe a little jittery for an hour but barely noticeable. Or I'm just imagining it

If it's fake I'm impressed with the packaging and given its cheap, why go to all that trouble faking it?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm more and more tempted to just go down the DNP route for two weeks lol


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Ok just to finish off this post. Finished 2 boxes at doses rising to 100mg.

Nothing! Measured my RPR, not even a single beat higher, in fact its gone down over the month as I have been doing a lot of cardio.

Waste of cash and time.


----------



## fermanagh24 (Sep 22, 2012)

I bought sopharma clen too, and felt zero!!


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

fermanagh24 said:


> I bought sopharma clen too, and felt zero!!


 Waste of time my one.

I'm never bothered about the cost on fake gear The messing up my training schedule annoys me.


----------



## fermanagh24 (Sep 22, 2012)

Same mate, couldn't believe it, I was taking "200mcgs" a day, and felt nothing, I'd usually feel 40mcgs of clen


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Must be a fake batch going around, I used it a few months ago and it was decent. Thankfully it costs next to nothing so there's no real harm done.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Must be a fake batch going around, I used it a few months ago and it was decent. Thankfully it costs next to nothing so there's no real harm done.


 Think I saw @Dark sim mentioned he had an issue with them too? Is that right or am I thinking of somone else?


----------



## tren79 (Mar 15, 2015)

Usually spot on is so pharma

if you want rocket fuel try balkan/baltic clen


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

clen will be getting more expensive and so underdosed I would guess... china is chopping it as a food cycle additive (its used in cattle) .......so the genuine producers wont be making the raw anymore..... so demand will remain and prices will go up over time....


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

if Baltic is 'rocket fuel' then you had under dosed stuff or they are overdosing which is bullshit on something in micrograms in my eyes...


----------

